# Swaim's Panacea



## Privyprowlerz (Jun 8, 2016)

Got this in the mail. 


This one has been on my wish list for a long time.

Jim


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 8, 2016)

Nice. Congrats. LEON.


----------



## CreekWalker (Jun 8, 2016)

Wow, great addition !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Jun 9, 2016)

*I read somewhere  that these are among the earlier embossed medicines. 

Could be from the Kensington Glass works in the Philadelphia area. **

this is one heavy chunk of glass. I'm guessing it could be used as a weapon in 
case of emergency.......

Jim *


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 9, 2016)

That's a sparkler!  I touched up your image a bit:
​


----------



## sandchip (Jun 12, 2016)

Great bottle, Jim!  I've wanted one of those forever too.  What an early, primitive piece of glass.  I just finally got one of the cylinders a couple of years ago shown here in a group pic.  Maybe I can add it's older brother one day.


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Jun 13, 2016)

*beautiful glass  Sandchip. I won my Swaims in an auction at a fantastic price! 

I was quite surprised to win. Guess you never know if you don't try. 

Thanks for sharing that gorgeous photo with us. 

Jim *


----------



## sandchip (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words, and backatcha on that great line up of flasks.  Killer colors!


----------

